# Will a vacuum sealer really degass?



## kpcrane (Sep 19, 2014)

Seen on Youtube someone degassing wine with a "Food Saver" type vacuum sealer, will that really work for the degassing or not?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2014)

Anything that will pull a vacuum will work if you leave it on long enough. My first few kit wines I used a Vacuvin and a one piece airlock and pumped on it for 20 min by hand. Lots of effort but it worked like a charm.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes it will degass a little bit until the motor heats up and dies, I had to get the wife a new one, she of course upgraded since I broke it in such a silly way. It does not pull nearly enough vacum to be serious, it looks like its doing a good job but the first bunch of bubbles comes off easy no matter what you are using to degass with. WVMJ


----------



## jdmyers (Sep 19, 2014)

THOUGHT... A GOOD VAC. SEALER COSTS BETWEEN $150- $200 YOU COULD GET AN ALLINONE PUMP FOR $200 AND BE RACKING/ BOTTLING/ DEGAUSSING RIGHT OUT THE BOX


----------



## cooldood (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought an aspirator pump on Ebay for $10 and made my own.
Trust me is is not Allinone but it works
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKBnazawUg[/ame]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2014)

Cooldood - 
I do sell the bottling setup for your aspirator pump - It will make your bottle filling go alot easier for you.


----------



## cooldood (Sep 20, 2014)

I do need something better. what you see there is about $3 worth of scrap parts I had lying around. 
All I really need is the part that goes in your hand. I have a container to catch any excess fluid already and all the hoses of course.


----------



## richmke (Sep 21, 2014)

I found a pump too, and bought the attachments from Steve. I wondered about the cost of the bottling attachment, until I received it. Steve uses a heavy brass valve, no cheap plastic one. Works like a champ. The carboy splashing attachment is also awesome.

My only thought is with the bottling valve. You push it when you want to stop filling. I think I would prefer a valve you push when you want to fill, and release when you are done. Just a minor nit though.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 21, 2014)

richmke said:


> I found a pump too, and bought the attachments from Steve. I wondered about the cost of the bottling attachment, until I received it. Steve uses a heavy brass valve, no cheap plastic one. Works like a champ. The carboy splashing attachment is also awesome.
> 
> My only thought is with the bottling valve. You push it when you want to stop filling. I think I would prefer a valve you push when you want to fill, and release when you are done. Just a minor nit though.



Rich - 
I put alot of thought into this valve - 
You spend more time filling then stopping - just imagine holding that valve for 4 minutes while transferring a 6 gallon carboy and pushing it to stop it for 3 seconds.
I typically will be cleaning a carboy when I am transferring another or even cork when bottling at the same time

.


----------



## richmke (Sep 21, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Rich -
> I put alot of thought into this valve -
> You spend more time filling then stopping - just imagine holding that valve for 4 minutes while transferring a 6 gallon carboy and pushing it to stop it for 3 seconds.
> 
> ...



I use a straight tube when I am transferring between carboys. The only time I use the tube with the valve is when I am filling bottles. Then the valve comes in really handy.


----------



## Thig (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess there are many ways to do it, I use the valve when racking to slow it down when it is about 75% full, it gives the foam (bubbles) time to die down some before it reaches the top


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 21, 2014)

kpcrane said:


> Seen on Youtube someone degassing wine with a "Food Saver" type vacuum sealer, will that really work for the degassing or not?



Yes, it will do the job, however, speaking from experience, never create a vacuum on any glass vessel without having a gauge inline to know what suction you have.........

I have imploded a couple glass bottles doing so. One was a gallon jug the other was a 3 gallon carboy........... not fun!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 21, 2014)

jobe05 said:


> Yes, it will do the job, however, speaking from experience, never create a vacuum on any glass vessel without having a gauge inline to know what suction you have.........
> 
> I have imploded a couple glass bottles doing so. One was a gallon jug the other was a 3 gallon carboy........... not fun!!



Jobe - 
I am PM you as this is a first that I have heard of anyone implode a carboy yet. Or a bottle - because the thickness of the glass.

*I can not PM you because this is your first post - please contact me thru my email address - [email protected]*

I am rally curious how you did it ?

Our machine is designed so it can never reach over 22 in hg - so there are no worries

I have had 29.6 in hg on a 1/2 vessel as it was literally boiling the water violanty. This process took several hours and many attempts without any failures. 
I have heard about the chinese carboys that have cracks in the glass - that weaken the structure of the vessel - but all it does is leak

.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 21, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Jobe -
> I am PM you as this is a first that I have heard of anyone implode a carboy yet. Or a bottle - because the thickness of the glass.
> 
> *I can not PM you because this is your first post - please contact me thru my email address - [email protected]*
> ...



I have recently returned to the forum, Im not sure if you can search the old post (If you look at my post count I have over 2000 post), from the Fine Vine wine days, you will see post that I did of the implosions, it is possible, Highly possible!! I'm not saying the bottles were perfect condition, they weren't old, but they weren't brand new either. Now, I never vacuum more than 20 to 21, and will always do it with a gauge in line. If Im drawing bubble at 15 to 20 HG, then I see now reason to ever want to go higher. However, in my early days, I couldn't say what I have been suctioning to without the gauge. I have 3 different pumps that use, one is a hand held Mity-Vac, one is an old bag sealer we had and the other is an actual vacume pump, again, all with gauges.

Edit: I have my PM's and Notifications turned off.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jobe -

I looked back as far as I could go - 1-19-2008 and was not able to find anything. 
I am not doubting you and I believe you should not hold a steady vacuum on any vessel - I found out that racking or splash racking under vacuum is much more efficient process. Because of the release of CO2 you will never max out our pump - but it does have a high LPM rate in order to keep up the process of degassing and racking at the same time. 

If you ever get time drop me an email - 

.


----------



## Manaphy (Nov 16, 2016)

I consider that having equipment to degas wine/mead is crucial. After I started brewing, I have gotgot a few ruined bottles of mead as a consequence of my impatience to bottle right after i had felt my batches were done.

Degassing mead is significantto get the stillness you ought to bottle. As expected, you can justwait for the CO2 to eventually leave your brew naturally but that will take months. If I had bottled prematurely, I've found degassing to help clarify quicker as well and to prevent the corks from my bottles from popping off when the CO2 does naturally leave. I use a maxkon vacuum sealer I collected at Crazysales. It functions likea foodsaver, like a vacuum pump. I take advantage of it when my meads are simply just about done and bottling is soon. I typically degas a week or 2 before I bottle because degassing sometimes kicks up some sediment that I would need to wait to resettle.


----------



## Kyle_Jackson (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello, what kind of food sealers can you recommend? At my work we have a vacuum chamber (Minerva I think) but I really can't afford a vacuum-chamber at home, so I have to settle with a sealer. Hope you can help me, so that I can start sous vide'ing at home!

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 24, 2017)

Kyle_Jackson said:


> Hello, what kind of food sealers can you recommend? At my work we have a vacuum chamber (Minerva I think) but I really can't afford a vacuum-chamber at home, so I have to settle with a sealer. Hope you can help me, so that I can start sous vide'ing at home!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle



What are you looking to do ?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2017)

Kyle_Jackson said:


> Hello, what kind of food sealers can you recommend? At my work we have a vacuum chamber (Minerva I think) but I really can't afford a vacuum-chamber at home, so I have to settle with a sealer. Hope you can help me, so that I can start sous vide'ing at home!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle



Hi, Kyle,

I use a FoodSaver brand food sealer, very similar to this one: http://www.foodsaver.com/vacuum-sealers/counter-top-vacuum-sealers/v3000-series/the-foodsaver-v3460-vacuum-sealing-system/T000-08004-P.html. I use it for sous-vide cooking, and am quite happy with it for this purpose.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 24, 2017)

@paul 
I believe he wants use a vacuum sealer to remove CO2 from his wine , but I coukd be reading between the lines.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @paul
> I believe he wants use a vacuum sealer to remove CO2 from his wine , but I coukd be reading between the lines.



I don't think so, Steve. That is what the OP was talking about, but the recent poster explicitly asked about sous vide, and he referenced commercial food packing equipment:




Kyle_Jackson said:


> Hello, what kind of food sealers can you recommend? At my work we have a vacuum chamber (Minerva I think) but I really can't afford a vacuum-chamber at home, so I have to settle with a sealer. Hope you can help me, so that I can start* sous vide'ing* at home!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle


----------



## Johnd (Apr 24, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @paul
> I believe he wants use a vacuum sealer to remove CO2 from his wine , but I coukd be reading between the lines.



Nope, Paul's right on track, read the last line of the post, it says "Hope you can help me, so that I can start sous vide'ing at home!"


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 24, 2017)

A valve to control the flow when bottling is a godsend! Thanks Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 24, 2017)

You are correct paul and JohnT - I only saw the original OP posting and like I mentioned I read between the lines - 

Thanks for the correction -


----------

